# Losing that fat!



## craig24 (Jan 23, 2010)

Just started to add the cardio, I do 30 mins after my workouts 4 times a week. Also just dropped alot of my carbs, please can you have a quick look over my meal plan

*Meal 1 (9:00) - Oats*

*
Meal 2 (12:00) - Tuna with salad*

*
Meal 3 (3:00) - 3 Scrambled egg whites, half a tin of spaghetti, one slice of whole meal toast*

*
*

*
5:30 - Gym - Protein shake straight after*

*
*

*
Meal 4 (7:30) - Chicken, brown rice, veg*

*
Meal 5 (10:30) - 2 Turkey rashers, 1 tomato*

Im weighing 13 stone dead on -


----------



## craig24 (Jan 23, 2010)

Anyone?


----------



## stevens (Feb 1, 2010)

whats your goal.just fat loss.building muscle etc??


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

post up your weight and macros


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

stevens said:


> whats your goal.just fat loss.building muscle etc??


fat loss obviously:tongue:


----------



## stevens (Feb 1, 2010)

Got form said:


> fat loss obviously:tongue:


 :lol:

im trying to lose the fat also but build muscle and im eating a hell of a lot more protein etc than him and im half a stone lighter. :tongue:


----------



## Fatboy 23 (Apr 21, 2009)

*Meal 3 (3:00) - 3 Scrambled egg whites, half a tin of spaghetti, one slice of whole meal toast*

scrap that and have tuna salad at 3 and half hour before u train have a bannana.

drink lots of water


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

stevens said:


> :lol:
> 
> im trying to lose the fat also but build muscle and im eating a hell of a lot more protein etc than him and im half a stone lighter. :tongue:


 :tongue:


----------



## Tomo1984 (Mar 21, 2010)

If I was you i would make the following adjustments.

*Meal 1 (9:00) - Oats + Protein shake*

*
Meal 2 (12:00) - Tuna with salad*

*
Meal 3 (3:00) - 2 Whole Eggs, + 1 Tb peanut butter *

*
5:30 - Gym - Protein shake straight after*

*
Meal 4 (7:30) - Chicken, brown rice, veg*

*
Meal 5 (10:30) - 1 Turkey rashers, + Cottage cheese*


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

id say its very difficult to lose fat and build muscle at the same time

depends how old you are and if you are on gear or not i suppose

id say you can lose fat and build/maintain strength

i reckon in 3 months you could have rid of that fat and then you can start to build muscle without worrying about the fat too much

losing fat is easy, dont eat that much and workout a lot


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

craig24 said:


> Just started to add the cardio, I do 30 mins after my workouts 4 times a week. Also just dropped alot of my carbs, please can you have a quick look over my meal plan
> 
> *Meal 1 (9:00) - Oats*
> 
> ...


if you're comfortable with that diet then it's fine, i'd add 5-6 more eggs, make your cardio count and by August you'll be looking alot better, good luck. The key thing is a diet you can stick too, so if you like a tin of spaggetti or a bowl of shreddies go ahead.


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi, you can build muscle and loose fat at the same time , i know ive done it, the important thing is to have your diet nailed keep low carbs 4 days a week 1 cheat meal a week off the back of a low carb day, work out your base met rate and cals to maintain then your work out cal usage so you know in vs out cals then you can target the fat loss easily e.g start 8 week cut at 2300 cals a day decrease 500 cals a week through out the cut but keep cardio rate the same.

keep up with heavy lifts 3 times a week push / pull / legs as heavy as you can but remember big warm ups and cool downs as you will need to be feeling ok to do your cardio the next day off the back of EVERY session.

best of luck mate .

grant


----------



## bully (Apr 5, 2011)

craig24 said:


> Just started to add the cardio, I do 30 mins after my workouts 4 times a week. Also just dropped alot of my carbs, please can you have a quick look over my meal plan
> 
> *Meal 1 (9:00) - Oats*
> 
> ...


cut the spaghetti out dude not good !


----------

